# [SOLVED] Bad power button?



## PinkJazzX (Mar 30, 2011)

Yesterday, my computer wouldn't turn on; it would stay on for 5 seconds and then shut off. I know the problem isn't my power supply since I have tested it to be good with a multimeter. So, I reset the switch on my power supply, and interestingly, after the power supply is switched on, the computer will try to turn on by itself without me pressing the button on the case.

It seems as if the case button is being held in. So, could the problem be the case button? The case is about 9 years old, so maybe that could be the problem. I recently ordered a new Cooler Master Elite 310 case, and I hope it works.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Bad power button?*

Allo PinkJazzX :wave:

Do you have a 'Reset' button on the front of the case? If so, try connecting that to the power-switch pins on the mobo - It's an identical 'Momentary-contact' switch, so works identical to the power-switch. (Don't connect the main power-switch leads to the reset-mobo-pins)

That will tell for sure, whether the switch is suffering death or not :wink:


----------



## PinkJazzX (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: Bad power button?*



WereBo said:


> Allo PinkJazzX :wave:
> 
> Do you have a 'Reset' button on the front of the case? If so, try connecting that to the power-switch pins on the mobo - It's an identical 'Momentary-contact' switch, so works identical to the power-switch. (Don't connect the main power-switch leads to the reset-mobo-pins)
> 
> That will tell for sure, whether the switch is suffering death or not :wink:


Well, I already bought a Cooler Master Elite 310 window case, and it has already been shipped. It should arrive tomorrow. Hopefully it worksray:.

Edit: Okay, I decided to try your trick, and it worked! I still would like to have separate power and reset switches though, so I am still happy that I bought the new case. The Cooler Master case probably has better airflow (I will be adding a side intake fan to it).


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Bad power button?*

It's a handy temporary trick for dead buttons, to get a PC working again and a lot less messy then shorting the power-pins with a screwdriver/knife-blade etc. :wink:

Good luck with the new case, have you read the various threads about fitting side-fans and whether they're actually needed?


----------

